# Biete: IPhone 8 Plus 256 GB



## Martina (18. September 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Iphone 8 Plus[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]256 GB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Space-grau[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Accu 96 %[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Top Zustand
[/FONT]Rechnung vorhanden
[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Preis 500 Euro inkl Versand in D
[/FONT]Nur Überweisung oder bar bei Abholung ( Berlin )
[FONT=&quot]Bilder auf Anfrage[/FONT]


*
VERKAUFT*


----------

